# My sketches



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Those are really good, I love the horse one!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice! There are so many talented people on this forum.


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

beautiful darling just beautiful  XD


----------



## Allie17hh (May 10, 2010)

Love the last one, itss really pretty


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

love the last one..the first one is the same picture,right?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ooh nice! I wish I was that good! I am alright, but I just can't get the details you know? It's either the head is too dished, or the knees aren't in the right spot, or the mouth just didn't turn out or the body's too long or whatever. Good job!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I like the pix of the muzzle...btw..pix 2....you got that from a book? I have that exact same book! I love it!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> Those are really good, I love the horse one!


 
arent they all horses? lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha.... maybe she ment the full horse one...


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

You Have a Good artistic abillity. You should try to put soe color into it.


----------

